# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  комплектация игрового системного блока

## makc59

Добрый день! Нужен системный блок для игры в основном в WOW. Остановился на следующей комплектации с запасом на будущее:
Модуль памяти KINGSTON HyperX FURY Black HX421C14FBK2/16 DDR4 -  2x 8Гб
Накопитель SSD KINGSTON HyperX Savage SHSS37A/240G 240Гб
Жесткий диск SEAGATE Enterprise Capacity ST1000NM0045
Блок питания Zalman ZM1000-EBT, 1000W, ATX12V v2.3, EPS, APFC, 12cm Fan, 80+ Gold, Retail
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (RR-212E-16PK-R1)
Intel I7-7700k
MSI Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON
Корпус Zalman Z3 Plus черный
Видеокарта MSI GeForce GTX 1070,  GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G
Получается 106618 руб. Что можно изменить, чтобы получить примерно 80000 руб?

----------

